# 8 year old blows a .22 shell in his hand.



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Me and my boys have been out shooting all weekend. We went rabbit hunting in Duchesne and shot a lot of .22 and shot guns. 
So my brother called this morning and his boys want to go shoot. Well our guns are still in the jeep and we still have ammo so we go with them. We had a good time and shot a lot of rounds. After all the guns were put away and the area was cleaned up we were standing around talking about lunch and BAM! I look over to see what made the noise and see my 8 yr old boy holding his hand up blood dripping from his finger and thumb. "CRAP! that kid just shot himself",I thought. I ran over and helped him sit down. 
We cleaned him up as he was crying and in some shock. His fingers were cut and burned but not too serious. 
The kid said he was trying to remove the slug from a live shell by holding it in one hand and hitting the rim with a rock. 
Very lucky that he still has all of his digits. 
Be safe, REW.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I did the same thing as a boy. Took the meat off the tip of my finger and had to have it sown back on


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Tried it a bunch of times as a kid--with hammers, BB guns, rocks, etc. I Could never get it to work...thank heavens. I hope your son recovers quickly. That would have scared the crap out of me as a father.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Scary stuff. Glad he's ok.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I just used to lay them out and smash the entire cartridge with a hammer :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Scary stuff. Glad he's ok.


Well said!
My 7-year old insists on packing live shot shells around on Friday bird hunting and that is always on my mind, so I watch him pretty carefully. This was a private farm, so it is hunted hard and he found about 5 more live shells in the field.


----------

